# Ppo vs reo



## joandcruz

I want to know if Fannie Mae and the other GSE's have a different fee schedule they hold to once a property is post conveyance. Do they use the same posted prices from the mortgagee letters and pricing matrix or is there a different method?


----------



## JenkinsHB

Different. And less.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

P&P>REO!:thumbup:


----------



## JenkinsHB

Less risk in REO and more allowables.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

JenkinsHB said:


> Less risk in REO and more allowables.


I don't know about that? we have over 10,000.00 worth of work we can do at properties to get them conveyance ready not counting allowables. We don't even have to call for approval.


----------



## Wannabe

Pre-c has a ton more liability due to possible conveyance issues that most contractors wouldn't know about so you have to TRUST the service companies tech to be on the ball AND we all know how that turns out.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Wannabe said:


> Pre-c has a ton more liability due to possible conveyance issues that most contractors wouldn't know about so you have to TRUST the service companies tech to be on the ball AND we all know how that turns out.


Just like in Vegas risk equals reward. I used to really live in fear and it was consuming me. Then I started chatting with a guy on this very board and opened a direct dialogue with my clients. It can still happen but we are much better informed and our clients know we will wring every cent out of a property meaning fewer conveyance issues. $10,000 goes a long way towards addressing conveyance issues.

We could never make those REO packages or their pricing work. They are ridiculous! For a realtor it works.


----------



## P3+

Couldn't agree more. The REO "a la carte" days were soo much more rewarding. This bundling [email protected]#$%# is a joke. I just don't see how the numbers work for these guys to be doing these I.S. packages. 





Craigslist Hack said:


> Just like in Vegas risk equals reward. I used to really live in fear and it was consuming me. Then I started chatting with a guy on this very board and opened a direct dialogue with my clients. It can still happen but we are much better informed and our clients know we will wring every cent out of a property meaning fewer conveyance issues. $10,000 goes a long way towards addressing conveyance issues.
> 
> We could never make those REO packages or their pricing work. They are ridiculous! For a realtor it works.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

P3+ said:


> Couldn't agree more. The REO "a la carte" days were soo much more rewarding. This bundling [email protected]#$%# is a joke. I just don't see how the numbers work for these guys to be doing these I.S. packages.


Even some of the better Nationals (I use the expression loosely) slaughter their contractors on REO. The prices are well below the P&P pricing and the QC is stupid.


----------



## Zuse

Craigslist Hack said:


> Just like in Vegas risk equals reward. I used to really live in fear and it was consuming me. Then I started chatting with a guy on this very board and opened a direct dialogue with my clients. It can still happen but we are much better informed and our clients know we will wring every cent out of a property meaning fewer conveyance issues. $10,000 goes a long way towards addressing conveyance issues.
> 
> We could never make those REO packages or their pricing work. They are ridiculous! For a realtor it works.


This person you mentioned, I would like to talk to this person i could use some advise too..:whistling2:


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Zuse said:


> This person you mentioned, I would like to talk to this person i could use some advise too..:whistling2:


I can't give out his number he doesn't need strange numbers popping up on his phone. His office girls might think he is cheating on them.


----------



## Zuse

Craigslist Hack said:


> I can't give out his number he doesn't need strange numbers popping up on his phone. His office girls might think he is cheating on them.


You know sometimes i think you know my office better than i do !!!!


----------



## Zuse

Contractor rule #9
The Service company is always more Humiliated than harmed by the failure of the contractor.


----------



## Zuse

Contractor Rule #5

All materials, tools, equipment, or mechanical conveniences must be obtained threw and from the ACME Corporation...


----------



## P3+

How did you know where I shop? I actually do shop there frequently!

http://www.acmetools.com/





Zuse said:


> Contractor Rule #5
> 
> All materials, tools, equipment, or mechanical conveniences must be obtained threw and from the ACME Corporation...


----------



## P3+

...but my demo equipment comes from here.






Zuse said:


> Contractor Rule #5
> 
> All materials, tools, equipment, or mechanical conveniences must be obtained threw and from the ACME Corporation...


----------



## Zuse

P3+ said:


> ...but my demo equipment comes from here.


Contractor rule #3

No outside force can harm the Contractor, Only his Ineptitude or the failure of the Acme Products...


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Meh.... Rules We don't need rules. We got this!


----------



## Redrebel1090

So I'm going to meet with a company today what exactly is the difference of reo and ppo


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Redrebel1090 said:


> So I'm going to meet with a company today what exactly is the difference of reo and ppo



What company and where are you located?

The main difference will be how bad you get screwed. You will get screwed with both just worse with REO.


----------



## Redrebel1090

It is a company out of Arkansas called r&r homes I believe but I was working with taylor and son but it's just to much bs with them and not getting paid


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Redrebel1090 said:


> It is a company out of Arkansas called r&r homes I believe but I was working with taylor and son but it's just to much bs with them and not getting paid


This Taylor and Son sounds like EVERY Property Preservation Company out there. Good News R&R is exactly the same company.

How do I know this? Because you aren't telling me the name of the Bank or Asett Manager.


----------



## Redrebel1090

Craigslist Hack said:


> Redrebel1090 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a company out of Arkansas called r&r homes I believe but I was working with taylor and son but it's just to much bs with them and not getting paid
> 
> 
> 
> This Taylor and Son sounds like EVERY Property Preservation Company out there. Good News R&R is exactly the same company.
> 
> How do I know this? Because you aren't telling me the name of the Bank or Asett Manager.
Click to expand...

Ok well I'm trying to build myself up I sent in a vendor packet to mcs but their need in Oklahoma isn't enough I am new to this only been doing this for about 7 months so I'm still learning who and what to go with. 
The bank is safeguard just reviewed my email I don't know much about them.


----------



## BRADSConst

Redrebel1090 said:


> Ok well I'm trying to build myself up I sent in a vendor packet to mcs but their need in Oklahoma isn't enough I am new to this only been doing this for about 7 months so I'm still learning who and what to go with.
> The bank is safeguard just reviewed my email I don't know much about them.


You have a ton to learn if you think the bank is Safeguard. Not even close.

Furthermore, please tell us all the R&R is making you an EMPLOYEE, not a 1099 sub.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Redrebel1090 said:


> Ok well I'm trying to build myself up I sent in a vendor packet to mcs but their need in Oklahoma isn't enough I am new to this only been doing this for about 7 months so I'm still learning who and what to go with.
> The bank is safeguard just reviewed my email I don't know much about them.



Safeguard isn't a bank! I get that you are new but subbing Safguard work from some one dumb enough to work for Safeguard will have you foreclosing on your own house.

MCS is ALMOST as bad as SAFEGUARD you are off to a HORRIBLE start. 

My guess is you won't listen but in 18 months you will really really wish you had.


----------



## disgusted

Craigslist Hack said:


> Safeguard isn't a bank! I get that you are new but subbing Safguard work from some one dumb enough to work for Safeguard will have you foreclosing on your own house.
> 
> MCS is ALMOST as bad as SAFEGUARD you are off to a HORRIBLE start.
> 
> My guess is you won't listen but in 18 months you will really really wish you had.


Sorry, have to disagree" MCS is ALMOST as bad ", I've been free of MCS after 7 years as a vendor,since Sept. of last year, terminated service to SG 2006. Frankly it is immaterial as far as I'm concerned what your gross revenue is with either one, or any of them if you continue to participate in the mounting exploitation and theft of service committed daily. Was it a financial loss ? absolutely !!!, both were 6 figure accounts but at my age I'v found living with myself far more important. Time and time again comments have been made regarding the constant reduction in allowables, but in my opinion if your not the solution you're part of the problem. Just saying. And boy are you right about the poor guy just starting. After 7 months and thinking SG is a bank does not make his future in this cut throat biz seem very bright.


----------



## Redrebel1090

I didn't think it was a bank I said a company yes I'm new to this which clearly there is a lot of in and out to learn. I started this to work my self up to bigger spot. I am a single mom and don't think that because I am a woman I can't do it. I own 2 concrete businesses but from starting those I had to start at the bottom.
When I got into this kind of work I started with a company called affinity which screwed me over so bad it ended in a law suit of 20 grand being awarded to me. I took faith in taylor and son and it was great for a few months until I started seeing that my pay was being cut shorter and shorter, told me that lps, and service link didn't approve my cyd when I detailed every single photo. So I had to look for something else, I don't know anyone in this business other than myself. So yes clearly it's not going how I want it to but it's a step up. So instead saying negative things you could point out the good and the bad. Everyone has their opinions but they do not need to be so down grading. I talked with a person on here yesterday and he gave me some good pointers which I have started on but until I can get to that point I have to go with what I can.


----------



## GTX63

I admire your determination, but the negativity reflects the reality of the field you are choosing.
Nine out of ten national/regional asset companies aren't worth the time it takes to pay for their BGC and in house insurance. The tenth company is likely bad too, you just haven't looked hard enough. It is a rigged system. It is Vegas with the house writing, rewriting and breaking their own rules.
My experience with concrete work is that there is a better margin, fewer go betweens and more control over your own company. When you start subbing for preservation companies that all goes away.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Redrebel1090 said:


> I didn't think it was a bank I said a company yes I'm new to this which clearly there is a lot of in and out to learn. I started this to work my self up to bigger spot. I am a single mom and don't think that because I am a woman I can't do it. I own 2 concrete businesses but from starting those I had to start at the bottom.
> When I got into this kind of work I started with a company called affinity which screwed me over so bad it ended in a law suit of 20 grand being awarded to me. I took faith in taylor and son and it was great for a few months until I started seeing that my pay was being cut shorter and shorter, told me that lps, and service link didn't approve my cyd when I detailed every single photo. So I had to look for something else, I don't know anyone in this business other than myself. So yes clearly it's not going how I want it to but it's a step up. So instead saying negative things you could point out the good and the bad. Everyone has their opinions but they do not need to be so down grading. I talked with a person on here yesterday and he gave me some good pointers which I have started on but until I can get to that point I have to go with what I can.


No one is trying to talk down to you. They are trying to use strong wording so you will understand that what you have seen so far is all there is to see. Service Link is one of the better comps out there. Think about your experience with them and relate that to the fact that experienced contractors are saying this company is one of the better ones. If you ran a concrete business and you think this is better that concrete business must be a TOTAL failure. 

I believe a woman can do this no problem. I just don't believe she will make any money at it if she works for middle men and nationals. If you work direct there is actually good money to be made. 

I've said it before the national business model is a lot like black jack. You win a few you lose a few sometimes you are up and sometimes you are down but in the end the house always wins.


----------



## JenkinsHB

Redrebel1090 said:


> I own 2 concrete businesses but from starting those I had to start at the bottom.


Why do you own 2? Why do you need this work if you have established concrete businesses?


----------



## BRADSConst

Redrebel1090 said:


> I didn't think it was a bank I said a company yes I'm new to this which clearly there is a lot of in and out to learn. I started this to work my self up to bigger spot. I am a single mom and don't think that because I am a woman I can't do it. I own 2 concrete businesses but from starting those I had to start at the bottom.
> When I got into this kind of work I started with a company called affinity which screwed me over so bad it ended in a law suit of 20 grand being awarded to me. I took faith in taylor and son and it was great for a few months until I started seeing that my pay was being cut shorter and shorter, told me that lps, and service link didn't approve my cyd when I detailed every single photo. So I had to look for something else, I don't know anyone in this business other than myself. So yes clearly it's not going how I want it to but it's a step up. So instead saying negative things you could point out the good and the bad. Everyone has their opinions but they do not need to be so down grading. I talked with a person on here yesterday and he gave me some good pointers which I have started on but until I can get to that point I have to go with what I can.


So the TRUTH being told to you is negative and downgrading? All I can say is "wow". 

I've read through all four posts of yours and couldn't find an introduction. Yet you want help here? Then you get the advice you are looking for and you don't like because its negative? Really? In the post I quoted, you state that you are new and have already been involved in a $20k lawsuit. Seems to me like you know the truth and refuse to acknowledge it. I'd rather be the big meanie than have you come back in 6-12 months bitching about being screwed over.

I'd rather run to concrete companies than one P&P company. By the way welcome to forum....


----------



## Redrebel1090

I own 2 concrete businesses one in Oklahoma and one in newyork. Just because I got into this business does not mean that my companies are failures because they are not. They are very successful. But I wanted to do something else as well. It's not that I meant all were negative because some was helpful. But instead ofa king it seem like it's a failure no matter what. Yes I would love to cut the middle man out but everyone starts from the bottom. A CEO doesn't just get to the top from sitting on the couch. They had to start somewhere. I'm not bitching about it just trying to figure out how to make my way to the top. And someone mentioned service link. I have had a horrible experience 
with them. 
I appreciate the help but sometimes when it comes off negative all the time it makes people feel like they ate just going to fail. 
I don't give up. I only joined here to figure out how to get up the food chain. O and since I didn't introduce myself well excuse me.my name is red and I'm from oklahoma


----------



## Redrebel1090

My concrete business is not really hands on for me I started it as a Dream for my brother who passed away. He wasn't given the chance to do it, until I did it in his honor. 
But I have enough guys that it doesn't call for me to be out there.


----------



## GTX63

Red, how big an operator do you want to be? How fast do you want to get there?
The food chain you are pursuing is full of sharks.
A good first step for you would be to look into bypassing the middle men and operating your preservation biz like any other general contracting service. That means rather than filling out apps, accepting work on their terms and floating money for months to unseen/neverbeforemet/out of state clients, you begin by marketing yourself locally.
Your success shouldn't be measured in when you start making money, it is when you give up.


----------



## Ohnojim

*Dumping money down the P&P hole, is not*



Redrebel1090 said:


> My concrete business is not really hands on for me I started it as a Dream for my brother who passed away. He wasn't given the chance to do it, until I did it in his honor.
> But I have enough guys that it doesn't call for me to be out there.


a business model. These days there are two approaches to PP work that make sense. Stay very small, yourself, and maybe a helper. And going very large, so your cash flow is high enough, you don't ever see your real losses. 

Do yourself a favor and find a different hobby. If you don't have enough bullsh$^ to put up with get a second girlfriend or something.


----------



## safeguard dropout

Ohnojim said:


> If you don't have enough bullsh$^ to put up with get a second girlfriend or something.


OH NO JIM!!! In an earlier post she stated she is a woman! A single mom.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

safeguard dropout said:


> OH NO JIM!!! In an earlier post she stated she is a woman! A single mom.


I know plenty of women with girlfriends. Very few hot ones though?


----------



## MidWestSwindler

Redrebel1090 said:


> I didn't think it was a bank I said a company yes I'm new to this which clearly there is a lot of in and out to learn. I started this to work my self up to bigger spot. I am a single mom and don't think that because I am a woman I can't do it. I own 2 concrete businesses but from starting those I had to start at the bottom.
> When I got into this kind of work I started with a company called affinity which screwed me over so bad it ended in a law suit of 20 grand being awarded to me. I took faith in taylor and son and it was great for a few months until I started seeing that my pay was being cut shorter and shorter, told me that lps, and service link didn't approve my cyd when I detailed every single photo. So I had to look for something else, I don't know anyone in this business other than myself. So yes clearly it's not going how I want it to but it's a step up. So instead saying negative things you could point out the good and the bad. Everyone has their opinions but they do not need to be so down grading. I talked with a person on here yesterday and he gave me some good pointers which I have started on but until I can get to that point I have to go with what I can.


LPS and SL is the same Co......


----------



## madxtreme01

MidWestSwindler said:


> LPS and SL is the same Co......



don't forget to add black night in that list.


----------

